# 2005 Tcr 0



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

I was searching the Internet for the 2005 Giant Road bikes.
Some dealer in Australia already has a scan/specs for the 2005 TCR 0 (10spd DA).
New frame color & new sizes: XS(43), S(46.5), M(50), M-L(53.5), L(55.5) & XL(58.5)


----------



## RemmingtonShowdown (Feb 28, 2003)

That looks alot like the 2003/2004 frame. Notice the massive headtube. The 2005 was supposed to have a slimmed down headtube area and alot less material. I believe they were accomplishing this by using more kevlar and less carbon...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

RemmingtonShowdown said:


> That looks alot like the 2003/2004 frame. Notice the massive headtube. The 2005 was supposed to have a slimmed down headtube area and alot less material. I believe they were accomplishing this by using more kevlar and less carbon...


Only the team comes with the new frame.

Heres the website BTW: http://www.phantomcycles.com.au/

Dunno if the specs in the States will be the same.

-TS


----------



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

*tcr advanced*

i read somewhere that the slimmed down headtube design was going to be incorporated into the tcr advanced frame, the one with the extended seat tube. i'm guessing that this would be giant's superlight exclusive climbing bike (marketed similar to trek's oclv 55). 

it appears that the regular folks will be riding the same frame as 2003-2004, but with different paint schemes. 

it's interesting to note that the current tcr composite team frame (same as tcr1/2) weighs the same as the trek madone ssl (oclv55). at about 950g/2.09lbs. of course, lightweight isn't everything (except weenies)...


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

rmc said:


> i read somewhere that the slimmed down headtube design was going to be incorporated into the tcr advanced frame, the one with the extended seat tube. i'm guessing that this would be giant's superlight exclusive climbing bike (marketed similar to trek's oclv 55).
> 
> it appears that the regular folks will be riding the same frame as 2003-2004, but with different paint schemes.
> 
> it's interesting to note that the current tcr composite team frame (same as tcr1/2) weighs the same as the trek madone ssl (oclv55). at about 950g/2.09lbs. of course, lightweight isn't everything (except weenies)...


I spoke to my LBS in Toronto, Canada. The TCR Advanced Team "bike" (T-Mobile), will NOT have the extended seat tube, but the TCR Advanced Team "frame" (T-Mobile) will have the extended seat tube (WTF??).
I was quoted a price of C$7000 for the complete TCR Advanced Team bike.


----------



## Hereford Flyer (Aug 12, 2002)

Couple of photos I took of a T-Mobile TCR advance at the Newport stage of the Tour of Britain 2004.


----------



## ajh (Jun 14, 2004)

*The TCR advanced*

I have one on order already and they are not producing the extended seat tube model due to shipping issues. They will only make the model with the regular seat post. They will offer 2 colors, one Silver and black and the other is the T mobile color. The suggested retail is 2500 for the frame. I got mine for 2250 so there is room there. I do not know when it will ship as the just started to allow orders on Oct 4 or 5.


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

ajh said:


> I have one on order already and they are not producing the extended seat tube model due to shipping issues. They will only make the model with the regular seat post. They will offer 2 colors, one Silver and black and the other is the T mobile color. The suggested retail is 2500 for the frame. I got mine for 2250 so there is room there. I do not know when it will ship as the just started to allow orders on Oct 4 or 5.


More crappy news from Giant Canada.
The TCR Advanced frame will only be available in T-Mobile colour


----------

